# Flight Rising Registration is Now Closed, Welcome Newbies!



## Astro0 (Aug 13, 2015)

REGISTRATION IS NOW CLOSED!!

Just letting everyone know that Flight Rising Registration is open from now until 5:30 server time on the 14th of August

http://www1.flightrising.com/

Flight Rising is a browser based game where you can breed, collect, buy and sell dragons of different breeds, colours and genes, as well as fight beasts, serve a god, collect items and dress your dragons up in apparel.

Here's some info for newbies!
Flight Rising FAQ
Site Rules and Guidelines
TBT's FR thread
Culex's Coliseum Guide, i suggest you get on this ASAP!
Breeding Rarity Guide
Treasure Making Guide
As soon as you join I suggest you hit the forums, pick up some cute dragons you love and join lots of newbie raffles! The forums are full of super lovely people ready to help out 

I'll add more if some comes up, I know Xanarcah (AKA Flight Rising GOD) has a whole lot of info she has written and compiled herself on lots of helpful topics! (feel free to post them Xan )

If you do join, please use me as you referrer! I'm Astro0 and if you add me or send me a message on FR, I'll send you a little welcome to flight rising gift!

It's lots of fun so come and join us


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Feel free to refer me as well; HippieTurt. And everyone here is free to add me on FR 

Also about grabbing dregs, don't do it if you're unsure or you gonna exalt them at once, it's better to earn your own treasure and buy what YOU want instead.

Welcome all new players


----------



## cheezyfries (Aug 13, 2015)

bump!

feel free to refer me as well (user is cheezyfries), i'll try to give you some food points and familiars ^^ another tip is to not exalt your progens, you don't earn anything from it and most regret it afterwards!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> bump!
> 
> feel free to refer me as well (user is cheezyfries), i'll try to give you some food points and familiars ^^ another tip is to not exalt your progens, you don't earn anything from it and most regret it afterwards!


yeah unless they are really ugly like my mustard male keep em unless you really hate them


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 13, 2015)

Refer me!!!

Peisinoe

I'll give ya a free dragon


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 13, 2015)

I signed up today too but I have no clue what I'm doing other than I joined up with lightning, made a dragon, and a male dragon fancied my clan and invited himself in. I'm so slow at picking up new things so it'll take me a while to learn, but thanks for the links Astro! ^_^


----------



## cheezyfries (Aug 13, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> I signed up today too but I have no clue what I'm doing other than I joined up with lightning, made a dragon, and a male dragon fancied my clan and invited himself in. I'm so slow at picking up new things so it'll take me a while to learn, but thanks for the links Astro! ^_^



WOOHOO A NEW SPARK!!! what's your username?


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 13, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> WOOHOO A NEW SPARK!!! what's your username?



Haha, yep! I was super impressed with the amount of choices, and I almost went plague, but lightning suits me better I think  My user is the same over there, just plain old Trickilicky


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Ahhh thank you so much for this thread!!! This is super userfull!! >//v//<b


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

my username is HippieTurt.. go ahead and add as well


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2015)

*bookmarks page*
i joined, but i dont have enough time to learn how to use it until late tonight so i will b back! Thanks for this!

Username is @jacoblawall btw ;D


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 13, 2015)

if any of you joined arcane lmk 
i want an arcane buddy lol
anyways ive got a whole ton of elemental attack battle stones, feel free to ask for some and I'll see if I have em


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 13, 2015)

yay new peeps my username is nizzi send me a request or refferal


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a question! What's the max sig size you could have on FR? o: I was looking around and reading the guidelines, but I can't find it ;v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also what do people mean by "CR", "Ping", and "Note"? o:


----------



## lolparrot (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the max sig size is 500 x 100 px
CR is crossroads, the way to trade dragons
Ping is when you to this @insertusername . It makes it a lot easier to reply to people since it notifies them if you do that.
And for note, I'm not too sure myself.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

lolparrot said:


> I'm pretty sure the max sig size is 500 x 100 px
> CR is crossroads, the way to trade dragons
> Ping is when you to this @insertusername . It makes it a lot easier to reply to people since it notifies them if you do that.
> And for note, I'm not too sure myself.



Thank you so much! c:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 13, 2015)

Can I create another account and send that gen one to me? I signed up on my phone so would it be the same if I did it on a computer?


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 13, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can I create another account and send that gen one to me? I signed up on my phone so would it be the same if I did it on a computer?



If you mean progens then no. They are not transferrable.

Also Light flight ayyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can I create another account and send that gen one to me? I signed up on my phone so would it be the same if I did it on a computer?



You are not allowed to have multiple accounts just saying... unless you extremely pro messing with your IPs.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> You are not allowed to have multiple accounts just saying... unless you extremely pro messing with your IPs.



Ahhh I live with my boyfriend and he signed up as well so we have the same IP ;v ; would we get in trouble?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh I live with my boyfriend and he signed up as well so we have the same IP ;v ; would we get in trouble?



Just state on your profiles that you share ip/computer along with your usernames and it should be fine.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> Just state on your profiles that you share ip/computer along with your usernames and it should be fine.



AHH thank you so much!! <3 I didn't think of that ahahah will do that now!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> AHH thank you so much!! <3 I didn't think of that ahahah will do that now!



yeah they can be pretty snappy with people sharing computer sometimes so yeah if you do or move around a lot better tell them.

just so they don't think you have multiples of your own since they looove to ban people for that *cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -






wee couldn't resist this guy and i need more imp bebs ;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah they can be pretty snappy with people sharing computer sometimes so yeah if you do or move around a lot better tell them.
> 
> just so they don't think you have multiples of your own since they looove to ban people for that *cough*
> 
> ...



OHH /headdesk ahaha it's too late my brain isn't working ahahaha We have separate laptops <3 I think we are safe ahaha we only use the same network XD 

OMG HE LOOKS AMAZING <3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

haha yah imp are my fav breeds xD I guess you can tell looking at my lair XD

well you technically share the same house web so maybe put that just in case. i'm the only one playing FR here so I'm glad i don't have those issues XD


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 14, 2015)

Spoiler: my new hatchlings

















anybody interested in one


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 14, 2015)

nevermind  i exhalt two of them already


----------

